# 800 vs 570



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

So I will be upgrading from a Honda Rincon 680 fourwheeler to a ranger in the next few months, as ive been searching for used ones the prices on a 800 average $8,500-10k, The 800 has roughly 50hp and the new 2015 570 has 44hp, what is yalls suggestion should I go new 570 fullsize or used 800. My price point is about 10k that I can spend. thanks for any input in advance.

Arnold


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

There is an 800 in the classifieds for $7100 about 80 hours on it (thats not many) put some money in tires and wheels and you have a nice buggy for about $8K just my .02 i just bought my first buggy rzr800 and went through what your doing, good luck


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

new


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Buy new! Call Nate at Shoal Polaris in Alabama. Cheapest in the nation.


----------

